# internal stabling



## MotherOfChickens (28 August 2013)

I am in need of some-I have asked Saltire for a quote but are there any other manufacturers I should know about? For Lanarkshire area.

TIA.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (28 August 2013)

You could try 

http://strathearnstabling.co.uk/

Can't comment on them as I used Saltire myself (for mini barn and field shelter, happy with both) but they do quite a lot I think and are based in Perthshire.


----------



## forthview (28 August 2013)

Hi MoC, I've just had stables supplied & erected by Strathearnstabling & I cannot praise them enough ! 
I did look at Saltire stables but went with Strathearn in the end.
For me it was all about the construction methods & materials used ........ they did everything they said they would & delivered & erected them exactly when they had promised to ! ......... a rare quality with firms these days ! you are more than welcome to come over & have a look over the stables if it would help.

Dave


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 August 2013)

I've just had a quote from Strathern for internal stabling and I cannot believe how dear they are . It doesn't look like the smart internal stabling I want either, its kind of the same as their field shelters!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 August 2013)

thanks everyone, well I will ask them both for a quote and see. Due to the outbuilding we're converting and the small size of my equines, it's pretty bespoke.


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (14 February 2016)

sorry to resurrect such an old thread but wondering who you went with in the end please?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 February 2016)

I went with Saltire in the end and they were great-probably the best contractors we've had for anything tbh, wish they did house repairs and kitchens! They saved us money by coming up with an idea to convert an existing building into a hay store and everything was done when they said it would be (site visit, detailed plans and quotes, delivery dates).


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (15 February 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I went with Saltire in the end and they were great-probably the best contractors we've had for anything tbh, wish they did house repairs and kitchens! They saved us money by coming up with an idea to convert an existing building into a hay store and everything was done when they said it would be (site visit, detailed plans and quotes, delivery dates).
		
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## Jnhuk (19 February 2016)

deleted as realised very old thread!


----------

